# Headlamp For Night Shooting



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

Often I will not find the time to do target shooting until it's dark outside. I have been contemplating buying a headlamp to try for this.

Has anyone tried this before? If so, is it effective? Any particular makes/models? Or, any other suggestions for light source?

I should probably also add that I would not be shooting only at one area, so I would like to have something that can attach/move with me.

I hope this makes sense and I appreciate any advice/recommendations!

Thank you,

Mr. P


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes i do a lot of night shooting theres a head light on ebay 1800 lumes for $20 it runs on 4 aaa and is all the light you will need.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't tried myself but was considering mounting one of these (link below) above my target. Figured I could bend the light downward to lighten the target. However, I do see that you want something mobil so this probably would not work in your case.

http://www.amazon.com/ENHANCE-FlexBEAM-Flexible-Computers-Notebooks/dp/B005MTXM3Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423079238&sr=8-4&keywords=light+on+flexible+mount


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> yes i do a lot of night shooting theres a head light on ebay 1800 lumes for $20 it runs on 4 aaa and is all the light you will need.


Thank for the info. I will check it out!



Urban Fisher said:


> I haven't tried myself but was considering mounting one of these (link below) above my target. Figured I could bend the light downward to lighten the target. However, I do see that you want something mobil so this probably would not work in your case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ENHANCE-FlexBEAM-Flexible-Computers-Notebooks/dp/B005MTXM3Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423079238&sr=8-4&keywords=light+on+flexible+mount


Thanks! This could definitely be a possibility for another project I have been thinking about.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Doc said:


> I tried a head torch and it didn't work for me. When shooting gansta and my eye is over the band my head is slightly turned to the side so the target stayed unlit.
> 
> If you shoot up right or aim subconciously looking at the target you'll be fine though.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that information. I was wondering about the angle of the light and if it would point the right direction. Did you think it's possible to just turn it on the head so it would point to target, or no?


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Doc said:


> You can but the headtorch would be on the side of my head and uncomfortable, as it had a battery box on the back too. Keep moving it from side to front when you shooting and when your walking gets old real quick aswell.
> 
> Its probably just how I aim and my funny head posisition. Your probably be fine


I understand what you are saying. I shoot sideways so it would probably be the same for me. Thanks for the input!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I have an energizer LED headlamp from target (under $20) and think it works just fine. I was out with a bunch of shooters at night and they all wore headlamps. I suspect this will be about as good as you will do in this situation. Plus they are kinda handy to have anyway!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

By "I suspect this will be about as good as you will do in this situation." I ment headlamps in general and not the specific one that I have.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You may want to look at the Dankung website. They have brackets that attach a flashlight to different shooters and several powerful torches. They're closed for 18 days in February for a spring festival.*


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I have an energizer LED headlamp from target (under $20) and think it works just fine. I was out with a bunch of shooters at night and they all wore headlamps. I suspect this will be about as good as you will do in this situation. Plus they are kinda handy to have anyway!


I appreciate the input. I will probably just get one and go for it. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *You may want to look at the Dankung website. They have brackets that attach a flashlight to different shooters and several powerful torches. They're closed for 18 days in February for a spring festival.*


I will check that out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. P

This is something I have done that works pretty well. I gave up on the headlight because when shooting it didn't line up with the target.

The flashlight itself is a Nextorch K3. The clip slides off easily by simply squeezing it from either side and releasing the little piece of metal that captures it. It easily flexes open and then out of the groove at the top of the flashlight. It goes back on the same way.

The advantage of the Nextorch K3 is the barrel of the flashlight is of uniform diameter. Drill a hole in whatever slingshot you want, slide in the flashlight and capture it with a rubberband wrapped to stop the flashlight from sliding any deeper than you want it to. I set the depth of mine so that as I raise the slingshot to shoot, the palm of my hand activates the flashlight "on" switch. Also, the Nextorch K3 is the brightest flashlight of it's size I have ever found. It throws a very uniform and wide beam that will allow you to shoot up to 40 yards.

winnie


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Great idea! I like shooting at night so I'll have to try this.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Mr. P,

Most of the time I'm shooting in a basement without ambient light so there's total darkness by default.

I'm using a Fenix headlight with 250 lumens. Here is a link for a similar model: http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-hp01-led-headlamp.aspx

Mine is older than this. Using standard rechargeable sources.

It's fair for 10-20 meters distance. That is pointed to the target, and most of the time I just hang it somewere next to me, or if I'm moving I wear it comfortably. I had many headlights during the years and found 200 lumens and above are the most friendly if my eyes are tired. I'm also using a secondary light that's a Petzl Tikka. Petzl lights are really lightweight and their beam is not as focused as the Fenix. When the stronger Fenix is fixed I'm using the Petzl to get a soft surrounding light. To see something of my hand or to find my steelballs around. With this two light setup I can rotate the Petzl on my head so it's not in the center.

It's a cool idea if you can try out a flashlight. Some lights has strange color, i mean some of them are just too cool & blueish. It can be disturbing. Warmer colors are better for the eye. When batteries are low lot of lamps tend to change color more to the blue, but that can be handled and just a sign to look for the charger.

In genereal:

- adjustable strength of light is really important, you can save battery life if you pick a good strength of multiple programmed choices

- separated battery source (cable) is a good thing for stronger headlamps, these can be heavy...

- some headlamps can handle two different light types (separated LEDs), that's fine if you want a focused strong beam and a softer version when you're just walking around.

My suggestion is to always keep some kind of backup light around you 

Here is a very simple shooting video recorded with these lights: 




On the video the small headlamp is turned off, but the strength of 250 lumens is visible.

Have nice day /night 

Tremo


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a flashlight attached to the bottom of mine with a hose clamp, I use it for frog and fish hunting in the summer.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done more than my share of night shooting and to me I think a flashlight that's attached directly to the slingshot is better than a headlight... because the headlight is out of alignment with the shot when aiming...

This is one of the best solutions:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Winnie said:


> Mr. P
> 
> This is something I have done that works pretty well. I gave up on the headlight because when shooting it didn't line up with the target.
> 
> ...


Hello winnie! Thanks a bunch for the idea and pictures to illustrate. Great idea.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Mr. P,
> 
> Most of the time I'm shooting in a basement without ambient light so there's total darkness by default.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for all the explanation and video as well. I appreciate that Tremo! You have a good day/night as well


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Prototype.x said:


> I have a flashlight attached to the bottom of mine with a hose clamp, I use it for frog and fish hunting in the summer.


Very simple...very effective! Thank you for the idea and pictures Prototype.x!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> I've done more than my share of night shooting and to me I think a flashlight that's attached directly to the slingshot is better than a headlight... because the headlight is out of alignment with the shot when aiming...
> 
> This is one of the best solutions:


Thank you for the video and suggestion, Bill. I mainly use my HTS from you and my HTS from Milbro, so this should be the perfect combination.

I like to shoot up to 35 yards. Do you know if the light would illuminate a target at that distance? Most likely cans and such.

Thanks again!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Not gonna hit Quote to save bandwidth but... dang Mr Hays that adjustable mount looks like the way to roll...

and great thread all !!


----------

